# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  بحث في "التأمين وأنواعه"

## hazem mohamed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مقدمة

	الحمد لله الذي نور بالعلم قلوب المؤمنين، وفقَّه من أحب من عباده في الدين وجعلهم من ورثة الأنبياء والمرسلين، وأصلي وأسلم على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد:
	فهذا بحث مختصر بعنوان: التأمين, أنواعه، وحكم كل نوع.

	وهذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الحيوية التي يحتاج معرفتها كثير من الناس؛ فقد نشأت فكرته مبكرة, إلا أنها تطورت في العصر الحاضر، واتخذت أشكالاً وأنواعاً متعددة ومتشعبة, وكان أهمها: ما يُعرف بالتأمين التجاري, وما يعرف بالتأمين التعاوني. وقد تباينت آراء العلماء والباحثين المعاصرين في حكمهما, فمنهم من أباحهما, ومنهم من منعهما, ومنهم من أباح الثاني دون الأول, وكان عمدة من قال بإباحتهما أو منعهما هو عدم وجود فرق مؤثر بينهما, فمن منع الأول يلزمه أن يمنع الثاني, والعكس بالعكس.

	ولكي لا يتشعب الكلام ويطول سأكتفي ببيان حكم هذين النوعين، وأبرز الفروق بينهما، مع الإشارة إلى أهم الأنواع الأخر للتأمين، وذلك في ضوء الخطة الآتية:
	المبحث الأول: حقيقة التأمين ونشأته وأنواعه. وفيه ثلاثة مطالب:
	المطلب الأول: حقيقة التأمين.
	المطلب الثاني: نشأة التأمين.
	المطلب الثالث: أنواعه.
	المبحث الثاني: حكم التأمين التجاري والتعاوني والفرق بينهما.
	وفيه مطلبان:
	المطلب الأول: حكم التأمين التجاري.
	المطلب الثاني: حكم التأمين التعاوني والفرق بينه وبين التجاري.
	الخاتمة: وفيها خلاصة البحث وأهم النتائج.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

المبحث الأول: حقيقة التأمين ونشأته وأنواعه
المطلب الأول: حقيقة التأمين:
أولاً: معنى التأمين لغة:
	التأمين في اللغة مصدر: أمّن (بالتضعيف), يقال أمّن يؤمِّن تأميناً, ومادة هذه الكلمة (وهي الهمزة والميم والنون) –  كما يقول ابن فارس – : =أصلان متقابلان:
	أحدهما: الأمانة التي هي ضد الخيانة، ومعناها سكون القلب.
	والآخر: التصديق+( ).
	ومن الأصل الأول ما جاء في (القاموس): =الأمانَةُ, والأمَنَةُ: ضدّ الخيانة, وقد أمِنَهُ, (كسمعه), وأمّنَهُ تأميناً, وائْتَمَنَه واستأمَنَهُ, وقد أمُنَ (ككرُم), فهو أمينٌ وأُمَّانٌ, (كرُمَّان): مأمون به ثقةٌ+( ).
	ومنه ما جاء في (اللسان): =… واستأمن إليه: دخل في أمانه, وقد أمّنَه وآمنَه… والأمِنُ: المستجيرُ ليأمنَ على نفسه+( ).
	وما جاء في (المعجم الوسيط): =أمن… اطمأن ولم يخف+( ).
	وعلى هذا فالتأمين في اللغة: إعطاء الطمأنينة وسكون القلب, وإزالة الخوف.
	ثانياً: معنى التأمين اصطلاحاً:
	تعريف عقد التأمين:

	اختلف تعبيرات القانونيين والفقهاء المعاصرين في تعريفه:
•	فمن تعريفات القانونيين له أنه =عقد يلتزم المؤمِّن بمقتضاه أن يؤدي إلى المؤمَّن له, أو إلى المستفيد الذي اشتُرط التأمين لصالحه مبلغاً من المال, أو إيراد مرتب أو أي عوض مالي آخر في حالة وقوع الحادث, أو تحقق الخطر المبيَّن بالعقد, وذلك في نظير قسط أو أية دفعة مالية أخرى يؤديها المؤمَّن له للمؤمِّن+.
	وهذا تعريف القانون المدني المصري في المادة رقم 747، كما أخذ به كثير من القوانين العربية( ).
	وهذا التعريف يبرز عناصر التأمين ويوضح أن العلاقة بين المؤمن والمؤمن له بأنها علاقة معاوضة, وأن مبالغ التأمين في مقابل أقساط التأمين( ).
	إلا أنه يؤخذ عليه الطول, والتردد الحاصل من كثرة استعمال (أو) فيه, وورود كلمة المؤمن والمؤمن له والتأمين.., وهذا يلزم منه الدور؛ لاشتراكها مع المعرف في أصل الاشتقاق.
•	ومن تعريفات الفقهاء المعاصرين تعريف د. سليمان بن ثنيان له بأنه: =التزام طرف لآخر بتعويض نقدي يدفعه له، أو لمن يُعَيِّنُهُ, عند تحقق حادث احتمالي مبيَّن في العقد, مقابل ما يدفعه له هذا الآخر من مبلغ نقدي في قسط أو نحوه+( ).

شرح التعريف:
التزام/ هذه الكلمة كالجنس في التعريف تتضمن أن التأمين من جنس الالتزامات.
طرف لآخر/ قيد أول, فيه بيان لكون الالتزام بين طرفين، أحدهما الجهة المؤمِّنَة والثاني: طالب التأمين.
بتعويض نقدي/ قيد آخر, فيه بيان لنوع هذا الالتزام, وهو أنه معاوضة مالية يدفعها المؤمن للمؤمن له, فخرج بذلك ما لو كان هذا الالتزام بتعويض معنوي أو بتعويض بالمثل..
يدفعه له أو لمن يعيّنه/ قيد ثالث, فيه بيان لمن يستحق التأمين وهو الطرف الثاني نفسه أو نائبه الذي عينه في العقد.
عند تحقق حادث احتمالي مبيّن في العقد/ وهذا قيد مهم، فيه بيان لسبب التأمين ومدى العلم بهذا السبب, فهو ضرر يحصل للمؤمن له, وهذا الضرر مجهول تحققه لكلا الطرفين, فقد يحصل وقد لا يحصل, إلا أن هذا الضرر مبين في العقد حقيقته ومقداره.
مقابل ما يدفعه له هذا الآخر من مبلغ نقدي/ وهذا قيد مهم أيضاً وهو أن المؤمّن له بأخذ مالاً مقابل المال الذي يدفعه, مما يعني أن العقد معاوضة نقد بنقد.
في قسط أو نحوه/ وهذا قيد أخير فيه بيان لطريقة دفع المؤمن له للنقد, فقد يكون قسطاً واحداً وقد يكون على أقساط معلومة.

المقارنة بين هذا التعريف والتعريف السابق:
	يلحظ على هذا التعريف أنه سلم مما ورد على التعريف السابق من طول ودور والإكثار من كلمة (أو)، كما وفَّى بأهم خصائص عقد التأمين الشائع وهي:
1 – أنه عقد معاوضة وليس تبرع.
2 – أنه عقد ملزم لكلا الطرفين، وبرضاهما.
3 – أنه عقد بين طرفين، أحدهما طالب التأمين, والثاني المؤمِّن.
4 – وكون الأول هو طالب التأمين يتيح للثاني أن يملي الشروط التي تناسبه، لهذا فهو عقد إذعان أيضاً.
5 – أنه عقد زمني، حيث يستغرق الوفاء به مدة من الزمن هي مدة العقد.
6 – أن المعاوضة فيه بين نقدين.
7 – أن الضرر مجهول الوقوع وقت العقد, فيحتمل أن يقع ويحتمل أن لا يقع، مما يعني أن فيه جهالة لكلا الطرفين, فهو عقد احتمالي، تعد المخاطرة أهم عناصره( ).

	وهذه الخصائص هي الغالبة في عقود التأمين التي يتعامل بها كثير من الناس, بحيث إذا أطلق عقد التأمين انصرف إليها، وهي ما يجمعها عنوان واحد وهو التأمين التجاري. ولكن هناك أنواعاً أخر لم يتضمنها التعريف، مثل ما تدفعه الدولة أو المؤسسة لموظفيها عند بلوغهم سن التقاعد، وهو ما يعرف بالتأمين الاجتماعي، وكذلك ما لو كان عقد التأمين عقد تبرع وليس معاوضة, وهو ما يعرف بالتأمين التعاوني، ولكي يكون التعريف شاملاً للتأمين الاجتماعي والتعاوني من المناسب أن يقال فيه: 
	التزام طرف لآخر بتعويض نقدي أو تبرع يدفعه له عند تحقق حادث احتمالي مبيّن في العقد, أو بلوغ سنّ معين, مقابل ما يدفعه له هذا الآخر من عوض نقدي أو اشتراك في قسط ونحوه.
	فكلمة (تبرع) ليشمل التعريف التأمين التعاوني.
	وكلمة (بلوغ سن معين) ليشمل التأمين الاجتماعي.
	وكلمة (اشتراك) لبيان المقابل فيهما, وأنه ليس عوض.
المطلب الثاني: نشأة التأمين:
•	التأمين من حيث المبدأ كوسيلة لدفع الأضرار والمخاطر المتوقعة نشأ منذ القدم، بنشأة الإنسان نفسه؛ لأنه معرض للخطر في كل لحظة، فمن البدهي أن يبذل أقصى ما يمكن لدفع الخطر عن نفسه وعن ممتلكاته( ).
	وعندما أتى الإسلام دعا إلى التعاون بين الناس، وبذل التضحيات على أساس التبرع, 
	قال *: =…ومن كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته, ومن فرَّج عن مسلم كربة فرَّج الله عنه كربة من كُرَب يوم القيامة…+( ).
	كما شرع كثيراً من الصور التي تحقق هذا المبدأ منها:
	1 – تضمين العاقلة الذي يقضي بتوزيع دية القتل الخطأ على أقارب القاتل من الذكور.
	2 – كفالة الفقراء والمساكين والغارمين وابن السبيل وإعطائهم من الزكاة الواجبة.
	3 – النفقات بين الأقارب.
	4 – الصدقات والهبات والتكافل بين الناس وتنفيس حاجات بعضهم بعضاً( ).
•	أما التأمين كعقد معاوضة بين طرفين له حضوره في تعاملات الناس؛ فقد كانت نواته الأولى في بلاد الغرب، في نهاية القرن السابع الهجري (القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي) فيما يسمى بالقرض البحري، وكان يسيطر على هذا النوع من التجارة فئة من التجار في القطاع الشمالي من إيطاليا وأغلبهم من اليهود، الذين انتشروا بعد ذلك في أوربا.
	وكان العام الحاسم في نشأة التأمين – كما يصفه مؤرخو التأمين هو عام 1076هـ/1666م، حيث وقع في هذا العام حريق هائل في لندن التهم حوالي 85% من مبانيها، مما جعل تجار التأمين – الآنف ذكرهم – ينتهزون هذه الفرصة بالقيام بالدعوة إلى تأمين جديد هو التأمين ضد الحريق، وبه فتحت الأبواب للتأمين البري بأنواعه المتعددة.
	ومع التطور الصناعي الذي حدث في القرن الثالث عشر الهجري (التاسع عشر الميلادي) نشأ ما يسمى بالتأمين ضد المسؤولية, وذلك مثل التأمين ضد حوادث المصانع والمختبرات العلمية والسيارات.
	كما نشأت بعد ذلك أنواع أخر من التأمين كالتأمين التعاوني والاجتماعي والتأمين على الحياة( ).
•	أما حضور فكرة التأمين في كتب الفقهاء كعقد مستقل؛ فيكاد يطبق جلّ من كتب من المعاصرين عن التأمين( ) بأن أول من تكلم عنها ابن عابدين الحنفي
(ت 1252هـ) وانتهى إلى أنه لا يحل( ).
		والواقع أنه مسبوق إلى ذلك منذ بداية التأليف في الفقه في القرن الثاني الهجري، حيث تكلم الإمام أشهب القيسي (ت 204هـ) أحد كبار فقهاء المالكية عن 
صورة من صورة التأمين وأفتى فيها بعدم الجواز أيضاً( ).
المطلب الثالث: أنواع التأمين:
	للتأمين أنواع مختلفة باعتبارات مختلفة:
	أولاً: ينقسم من حيث الشكل الذي تتخذه هيئة التأمين في إدارة عملية التأمين. إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
	1 – التأمين التجاري (أو التأمين ذو القسط الثابت) (أو التقليدي).
	وهو المراد عادة عند إطلاق كلمة التأمين، وقد سبق نقل تعريف د. سليمان ابن ثنيان للتأمين بشكل عام وهو ينطبق أصالة على التأمين التجاري.
	وفيه ينفصل المؤمِّن (الشركة المؤمِّنة المساهمة) عن المؤمن لهم الذين تتعاقد الشركة المؤمنة مع كل واحد منهم على حدة, وتتحمل تعويض الضرر الذي يصيب المؤمن له, فإن انتهت مدة العقد ولم يتحقق الضرر للمؤمن له أصبح المبلغ المدفوع حقّاً للمؤمِّن ولا شيء للمؤمن له( ).
	2 – التأمين التعاوني (أو التبادلي) (أو بالاكتتاب).
	=إن التأمين التعاوني بشكل عام يقوم على فكرة مؤداها: أن تُوزّع النتائج الضارة لحادثة معينة على مجموعة من الأفراد, بدلاً من أن يُترك من حلت به الكارثة يتحمل نتائجها وحده+( ).
	وهذا التأمين له صورتان:
	الصورة الأولى: التأمين التعاوني البسيط (أو التبادلي المباشر): والمراد به أن تتعاون مجموعة من الأشخاص لتفادي الأضرار الناتجة عن خطر معين، بحيث يدفع كلّ منهم مبلغاً من المال ليتم تعويض من أصابه الخطر منهم من مجموع تلك الاشتراكات، وإذا بقي شيء أعيد إليهم, وإذا لم تف الأقساط أخذ منهم( ).
	الصورة الثانية: التأمين التعاوني المركب (أو التبادلي المتطور), وهو تأمين تعاوني بسيط في الأصل إلا أنه تتولى إدارته شركة متخصصة بصفة الوكالة, ويكون جميع المستأمنين مساهمين في هذه الشركة، وتتكون منهم الجمعية العمومية، ثم مجلس الإدارة( ).
	والباعث على هذه الصورة هو أن التأمين التعاوني البسيط يكون فيه عدد المستأمنين محدوداً يعرف بعضهم بعضاً، ولكن إذا كثر عددهم وتعددت المخاطر أصبحوا يحتاجون إلى إدارة مستقلة تتولى شؤونهم, وتكون منهم على أساس الوكالة بأجر معلوم وهي شركة التأمين( ).
	3 – التأمين الاجتماعي (أو العام)
	المراد به: ما تقوم به الدولة أو إحدى هيئاتها العامة لصالح فئة من فئات المجتمع، ضد الأخطار التي تصيبهم في أنفسهم فتؤدي إلى عدم قدرتهم على الكسب بشكل دائم أو مؤقت مثل خطر البطالة والمرض وإصابات العمل والشيخوخة, وهو إلزامي يتم تمويله باشتراكات تدفع من المستفيدين ومن أصحاب العمل, والدولة هنا هي التي تتحمل العبء الأكبر. ومنه التأمينات الاجتماعية والصحية والتقاعدية وغيرها من التأمينات العامة( ).
	وهو عمل اجتماعي تقوم به الدولة بقصد تأمين مستقبل مواطنيها ودرء أثر الحوادث المفاجئة عنهم، وهو تبرع من الدولة وليس عقد معاوضة, ولهذا لم يختلف أكثر الباحثين في جوازه؛ لأنه عقد تبرع، فلا يؤثر ما فيه من جهالة وغرر( ). وممن أجازه مؤتمر علماء المسلمين السابع الذي عقد بالقاهرة عام 1392هـ وغيره( ).
	ثانيـاً: ينقسم من حيث الأخطار المؤمن منها أو طبيعة المصلحة المقصود حمايتها بالتأمين إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
	1 – تأمين الأموال والممتلكات (أو من الأضرار).
	المراد به كل تأمين يعقد لحماية الأموال والممتلكات ضد الأخطار التي قد تتعرض لها. وهذا النوع أشمل أنواع التأمين، حيث يدخل تحته تأمين جميع ممتلكات الدول والجماعات والأفراد، سواء كانت في البر أو البحر أو الجو( ).
	2 – تأمين المسؤوليات (المسؤولية المدنية).
	ويراد به =كل ما ينشأ من مسؤوليات تجاه الفرد أو الجماعة لغيره نتيجة لتصرفات خاطئة أو إهمال أو إضرار به بأي سب كان+( ).
	فهذا تأمين للأخطار التي تصيب الآخرين بسبب تصرفات المؤمن له, يهدف إلى إخلاء ذمة المؤمن له من مسؤوليته تجاه تلك الأخطار.
	ويدخل في ذلك كثير من أنواع التأمين الجزئية مثل تأمين السيارات ضد المسؤولية المدنية, وكذلك تأمين الطائرات والبواخر والقطارات، وتأمين الأعمال والمهن التي قد تلحق الضرر بالآخرين, كتأمين المهندسين والأطباء والصيادلة والمقاولين وغيرهم( ).
	3 – تأمين الأشخاص:
	والمراد به: التأمين الذي يهدف منه الشخص المستأمن إلى تأمين الأخطار التي تهدّد بدنه، كموت، وفقدان عضو، وهرم، ومرض، ونحو ذلك مما قد يقعده عن الكسب والعمل( ).
	وله أنواع أشهرها:
	أ – التأمين على الحياة( ).
	ب – التأمين ضد الحوادث.
	جـ – التأمين ضد المرض.
	د – التأمين ضد الهرم والشيخوخة.
	وكما تلاحظ فإنه بين التقسيم الثاني للتأمين, والأول تداخل؛ لهذا فالأقسام الثلاثة الأخيرة عدها بعضهم أقساماً للتأمين التجاري؛ بناء على أن الغالب فيها أن تكون تجارية( ).
	وعند الحديث عن أنواع التأمين تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هناك ما يسمى بـ (إعادة التأمين)، ويقصد بها أن تلجأ شركة التأمين المباشرة التي تعاقد معها الناس بتأمين جزء من الأخطار التي قد تلحق بها عند شركة كبرى للتأمينات؛ وذلك خوفاً من احتمال الخطأ في تقدير احتمالات الأخطار، ومن ثم العجز عن تعويضها، فتلجأ الشركة المباشرة إلى إعادة التأمين لدى شركات أكبر لتطمئن هي ويطمئن المؤمن لهم( ). 

المبحث الثاني: حكم التأمين التجاري والتعاوني والفرق بينهما
المطلب الأول: حكم التأمين التجاري:
	أولاً: تحرير محل النزاع:
	1 – لا خلاف بين العلماء في أن فكرة التأمين من حيث المبدأ وما فيها من استعداد مسبق لتجاوز الأخطار والأضرار فكرة مقبولة, بل مطلوبة شرعاً.
	2 – كما أنه لا خلاف في تحريم ما يصاحب عقد التأمين من محرمات, كاستعمال أموال شركات التأمين في تجارات محرمة أو قروض ربوية أو نحو ذلك.
	3 – ولكن صياغتها في عقودها الراهنة باعتبارها عقود تأمين تجارية فيها معاوضة مالية بين طرفين، فهنا اختلف العلماء في حكمها( ).
	ثانياً: سبب الخلاف:
	سببه فيما يظهر أن هذه العقود تتجاذبها قاعدتان:
	الأولى: أن الأصل في المعاملات الإباحة.
	الثانية: كل معاملة محرمة تعود إلى تضمنها الربا, أو التغرير والغش, أو الغرر والجهالة. فهل هذه العقود متضمنة لأحد هذه المحاذير فتكون محرمة, أو أنها خالية منها فتكون مباحة تمسكاً بالأصل؟
	ثالثاً: الأقوال:
	اختلف العلماء والباحثون في ذلك على أقوال أهمها قولان:
	القول الأول: التأمين التجاري محرم.
	وهذا قول جماهير العلماء والباحثين المعاصرين، فهو رأي المؤتمر العالمي الأول للاقتصاد الإسلامي المنعقد في سنة 1396هـ/1976م في مكة المكرمة وشارك فيه أكثر من مائتي عالم وأستاذ في الشريعة والاقتصاد( )، وقرار هيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية المنعقد سنة 1397هـ، وقرار مجمع الفقه الإسلامي التابع للرابطة عام 1398هـ، ومجمع الفقه التابع للمؤتمر عام 1406هـ، وغيرها( ), وكان قبل ذلك قد أفتى أشهب من المالكية (ت: 204هـ) بتحريم صورة من صوره( ). كما أفتى ابن عابدين بعدم حِلّ التأمين التجاري المعروف في عصره( )، وظل الاتجاه إلى تحريم عقد التأمين سائداً مدة قرن كامل بعد ابن عابدين( ).
	القول الثاني: التأمين التجاري مباح.
	وممن قال به الأستاذ مصطفى الزرقا( )، والأستاذ علي الخفيف، ود. محمد سلام مدكور, ود. يوسف موسى, والشيخ عبدالرحمن عيسى, والشيخ عيسوي أحمد، والأستاذ محمد بن الحسن الثعالبي( )، والشيخ عبدالله بن زيد آل محمود( )، كما مال إليه د. رفيق المصري( ). كما صدر قرار الهيئة الشرعية بشركة الراجحي المصرفية بذلك( ).

	رابعاً: الأدلة والمناقشة:
	أدلة القائلين بالمنع:
	1 – أن فيه غرراً فاحشاً, والرسول * نهى عن بيع الغرر( )، والفقهاء متفقون على منع عقود المعاوضات المشتملة على الغرر( ).
	بيانه: أن المستأمِن لا يستطيع أن يعرف وقت العقد مقدار ما يعطى أو يأخذ, وكذلك المؤمِّن لا يستطيع أن يحدد ما يعطي ويأخذ بالنسبة لكل عقد بمفرده( ).
	ولو علم المؤمن أن الضرر سيقع لم يرضَ بالتأمين، ولو علم المؤمن له أن الضرر لن يقع لم يرضَ بدفع قسط التأمين( ).
	واعترض عليه: أن الغرر في التأمين يسير لا يؤدي إلى النزاع( )، فلا يفسد العقد، ومن القواعد المقررة لدى علماء الحنفية: =أن الجهالة المفضية إلى النزاع مفسدة للعقد+( )، ومنها يفهم أن ما لا يؤدي إلى النزاع لا يفسد العقد, ومما يدل على أن الغرر والجهالة في التأمين لا تؤديان إلى النزاع انتشار هذا العقد وشيوعه.
	وأجيب: بأن الدعوى بأن الغرر في التأمين يسير، يردها حقيقة العقد, وواقع الناس, أما حقيقته: فأهم عناصره وأركانه: المخاطرة, لهذا يصنّفه القانونيون ضمن عقود الغرر, ويُطبِقُون على أن الغرر فيه فاحش, وأنه ركنه الأصيل, ومحل عقده.
	أما واقع الناس: فقد كثرت فيه الخصومات بين الناس وشركات التأمين، وسجلات المحاكم وتقارير الشرطة شاهد على ذلك( )، بل إن هذه النزاعات تظهر على الساحة وفي وسائل الإعلام عند الحروب والأزمات وسقوط الطائرات وغيرها.
	2 – أنه نوع من أنواع المقامرة, لما فيه من المخاطرة في معاوضات مالية، ومن الغرم بلا جناية أو تسبب فيها, ومن الغنم بلا مقابل, أو مقابل غير مكافئ, فإن المستأمن قد يدفع قسطاً من التأمين، ثم يقع الحادث فيغرم المؤمّن كل مبلغ التأمين وزيادة، وقد لا يقع الخطر ومع ذلك يغنم المؤمن أقساط التأمين بلا مقابل، وإذا استحكمت الجهالة كان قماراً.......	واعترض عليه: بأن القمار لعب بالحظوظ منافٍ للأخلاق, يورث العداوة والبغضاء, فكيف يلحق به نظام جاء يرمّم آثار الأخطار ويمنح الإنسان الأمان؟
	والجواب: بل إن التأمين لعب بالحظوظ, كالقمار تماماً, فشركة التأمين تقول للمؤمن له: ادفع كذا فإن أصابك ضرر دفعت لك كذا، وإن لم يصبك خسرت ما دفعت. والمقامر يقول للآخر: افعل كذا, فإن أصبت كذا دفعت لك كذا، وإن لم تصبه خسرت ما دفعت. فكل من التأمين والقمار فيهما مخاطرة اعتماداً على الحظ اعتماداً مطلقاً( ).
	3 – أنه يشتمل على ربا الفضل والنسأ، فإن الشركة إذا دفعت للمستأمن أو للمستفيد أكثر مما دفعه من النقود لها فهو ربا فضل، والشركة تدفع ذلك للمستأمن بعد مدة فيكون ربا نسأ, ولو دفعت الشركة مثل ما دفعه لها يكون ربا نسأ، وكلاهما محرم بالنص والإجماع( ).
	واعترض عليه: بأن الربا لا يتحقق في التأمين؛ لأن التأمين مبادلة نقود بمنفعة, والمنفعة ليست من الأصناف الستة، ولا تلحق بأحدها، وهذه المنفعة تتمثل في الأمان الذي يحصل المؤمَّن له.
	ويمكن أن يجاب عنه: بأن عوض الأقساط التي يدفعها المؤمن له هو مبلغ التأمين وليس هو الأمان؛ لأن الخطر قد وقع، ويريد إزالة آثاره بالمال الذي سيحصل عليه من المؤمن، بل قد يتعمد حصول الخطر ويفضل ذلك من أجل الحصول على التعويض المالي – كما لو كان خاسراً في تجارته – هذا من جهة المؤمن له.
	أما من جهة الشركة المؤمنة فهو واضح كل الوضوح؛ لأنها لم تُنشأ من أجل مساعدة الناس وإزالة الأضرار عنهم، وإنما من أجل الكسب المالي، فصار العقد معاوضة نقد بنقد( ).
	4 - =أن هذا التزام ما لا يلزم+( )؛ فإن المؤمن لم يحصل الخطر بسببه, 
فكيف يُلزم بضمان ما لم يتسبب في حدوثه؟( )
	واعترض عليه: بأنه استدلال بمحل النزاع؛ لأن محل البحث هو الوصول إلى أن هذا الالتزام هو التزام ما لا يلزم, فكيف يعللون عدم جوازه بنفس الدعوى؟( )
	أدلة القائلين بالجواز:
	1 – أنه عقد جديد ولا يوجد في أصول الشريعة ما يمنع جوازه, فيكون مباحاً؛ لأن الأصل في العقود الإباحة حتى يقوم دليل التحريم، والشريعة لم تمنع الناس من إنشاء عقد جديد تدعو إليه حاجتهم إذا كان غير مخالف لنظام التعاقد الشرعي وشرائطه( ).
	واعترض عليه: بأن العمل بالإباحة الأصلية مشروط بعدم الناقل عنها، وقد وجد الناقل – كما سبق في أدلة المانعين – فيبطل الاستدلال بها( ).
	ومن أهم الأدلة الناقلة عن الإباحة: أن العقود في الشريعة مبناها على العدل بين المتعاقدين، والتأمين ليس فيه عدل؛ لأن مبناه على المخاطرة والمقامرة على أمر مجهول للعاقدين, فإذا وقع الضرر كانت الخسارة على الشركة, وإن لم يقع كان المستأمن هو الخاسر, ولاسيما أنه قد يدفع الأقساط سنين, ولا عبرة بتراضي الطرفين؛ لأن الإنسان قد يجهل مصلحته, فقد يرضى بما لا يعرف أن عليه فيه ضرراً، فآكل الربا وموكله متراضيان، ولاعبا الميسر متراضيان، ولكن لا عبرة بتراضيهما( ).
	2 – قياس عقد التأمين على بعض العقود المشروعة، منها:
	أ – نظام العاقلة, الذي يتلخص في توزيع دية القتل الخطأ على أفراد عاقلة القاتل من الذكور البالغين، فما المانع من أن يفتح باب لتنظيم هذا التعاون على ترميم الكوارث المالية يجعله مكوَّنا بطريقة التعاقد والإرادة الحرة, كما جعله الشرع إلزامياً دون تعاقد في نظام العاقلة؟( ).
	ب – عقد الموالاة، ويتلخص في أن يقول شخص مجهول النسب للعربي مثلاً: (أنت وليّ، تعقل عني إذا جنيت, وترثني إذا مت). وهذا العقد قال به عمر وابن مسعود  رضي الله عنهما، وأخذ به الإمام أبو حنيفة وأصحابه.
	فعقد الموالاة هذا صورة حية من صور عقد التأمين؛ إذ الولي يتحمل مسؤولية مجهول النسب, والشركة تتحمل مسؤولية المساهم فيها.
	جـ – التأمين الاجتماعي، فما الفرق بين نظام التقاعد لموظفي الدولة الذي أجازه العلماء والتأمين التجاري؟
	د – ضمان خطر الطريق عند الحنفية: وصورته: إذا قال شخص لآخر: (اسلك هذا الطريق فإنه آمن, وإن أصابك شيء فأنا ضامن) فسلكه, فأصابه شيء, فإنه يضمنه, وهذا عين التأمين على الأموال من الأخطار.
	واعترض على هذا: بأنه قياس مع الفارق بيانه:
	- أن نظام العاقلة وعقد الموالاة ونظام التقاعد, مما يعتمد على التبرع والدفع الذاتي والمساهمة في أوجه الخير, بخلاف نظام التأمين التجاري القائم على الاسترباح والاستغلال وابتزاز الأموال( ).
	- أما ضمان خطر الطريق فسببه التغرير والغش، لا الغرر والجهالة, وفي التغرير يضمن( )، وعلى هذا نص الحنفية حيث قالوا: =التغرير في المعاوضة سبب الضمان؛ دفعاً للضرر بقدر الإمكان+( ), ثم إنه ليس هناك عوض يدفعه سالك الطريق للضامن بخلاف التأمين.
	3 – أن التأمين عقد يؤدي إلى المصالح؛ إذ هدفه ترميم الأخطار وتفتيتها بين مجموع المستأمنين، وهذا الهدف تشهد له الشريعة من خلال مشروعية كثير من الأحكام التي تحقق هذا الهدف مثل نظام العاقلة وعقد الموالاة( ).
	واعترض عليه: بأن الهدف المذكور هدف مشروع بلا ريب, ولكن النزاع في الوسيلة المتبعة لتحققه، وعقد التأمين التجاري قد أثبتت الأدلة أنه وسيلة غير مشروعة, والغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة, كما أن الجميع يعلم أن شركات التأمين التجاري لا تهدف إلى البر والإحسان وإنما تهدف إلى الربح( ).
	4 – القياس على التأمين التعاوني.
	فقد ذهب جمهور العلماء والباحثين المعاصرين إلى تحريم التأمين التجاري وإباحة التعاوني، واستندوا في ذلك على قاعدة فقهية مفادها أن الغرر في التبرعات مغتفر دون المعاوضات.
	وهذه القاعدة صحيحة, لكن ليس من المسلّم أن التعاوني تبرع؛ لأن حقيقته (أتبرّع لك بشرط أن تتبرع لي) وهذه معاوضة لا تبرع.
	وإذا كان ثمة فرق بينهما فهو أن التجاري يهدف إلى الربح بخلاف التعاوني، وإذا كان هذا الفرق الوحيد المتبقي بينهما لربما جاز التأمين التجاري أيضاً؛ لأن كثيراً من الأعمال كان المسلمون يحرمون أخذ الأجر عليها، كالأذان والإمامة… ثم أجازوا الأجر عليها؛ خوفاً من أن لا ينهض بها أحد, فكذلك الحال في التأمين, ومن المعلوم أن مكافأة الجهد البشري يمكن أن تتم في صورة أجر مقطوع أو حصة من الأرباح, وما التأمين التجاري فيما يبدو هنا إلا التأمين التعاوني، غير أن الجهود فيه تُكافَأ بطريق الربح المعتدل بدل الأجر المعتدل, بل ربما كانت زيادة الأجر أو الربح تغري الأكفاء على ركوب المخاطر التجارية واتقان المنتجات( ).
	ويمكن أن يعترض عليه بأن يقال:
	أ – إن التأمين التعاوني محل خلاف وليس محل وفاق.
	ب – عند القائلين بإباحته هناك فروق بينهما – سيأتي ذكرها لاحقاً – .
	جـ – على التسليم باشتراكهما في الغرر, فهناك علل أخرى مانعة من الحل, وهي موجودة في التجاري, كالمقامرة والربا…, وليست موجودة في التعاوني, كما أن التعاوني له أدلة مستقلة تبيحه – سيأتي ذكرها – .
	د – وإذا كان التجاري والتعاوني متشابهان لدى المعترض، ولابد أن يكون لهما حكم واحد فلماذا لا يقول بتحريمهما معاً لوجود الغرر الفاحش فيهما؟
	خامساً: الترجيح:
	من خلال ما سبق من ذكر أدلة الطرفين ومناقشتها يتضح – والله أعلم – رجحان القول الأول القائل بمنع التأمين التجاري؛ لما يأتي:
	1 – لأن فيه غرراً كثيراً, ولا خلاف بين الفقهاء في أن الغرر يؤثر في سائر عقود المعاوضات المالية.
	إذْ ضابط الغرر الكثير – كما يقول الصديق الضرير - : =هو ما غلب على العقد حتى صار العقد يوصف به+( ).
	ومن المعلوم أن عقد التأمين مرتكزه الرئيس, وركنه القوي هو ما فيه من خطر وغرر؛ لهذا يجمع القانونيون على تصنيفه ضمن عقود الغرر, بل بعض من كتب فيه من الشرعيين – ومال إلى إباحته – سمى كتابه: (الخطر والتأمين) ( ).
	وإذا كان هذا العقد بهذه المثابة ومع ذلك لا يدخل تحت الضابط المذكور فأي عقد سيكون الغرر فيه كثيراً إذن؟!
	2 – أن الإقدام عليه ضرب من المقامرة؛ لأنه معاوضة تؤدي إلى ربح أحد الطرفين وخسارة الآخر ولابد – وهو ما يسمى عند الاقتصاديين بالمعاوضة الصفرية – وهذه حقيقة القمار, ووجه كون عقد التأمين التجاري من هذا النوع؛ أن المؤمن إذا دفع القسط ولم يقع الخطر؛ كان القسط مكسباً للشركة وخسارة للمستأمن. وإن وقع الخطر, وعوضت الشركة المستأمن بأضعاف ما دفعه، كان المستأمن قد كسب التعويض، وتخسر الشركة الفرق بين قسط التأمين والتعويض( ).
	وبهذا يتبين أن هذا العقد يندرج ضمن عقود الغرر الفاحش, والإقدام عليه ضرب من المقامرة؛ لأنه لا يوجد احتمال لانتفاع كلا الطرفين، بل أحدهما رابح والآخر خاسر ولابد.
	3 – أن دعوى حاجة الناس إلى التعامل به تجعل الغرر الذي في عقد التأمين غير مؤثر, دعوى غير صحيحة؛ لأنه يشترط أن تكون تلك الحاجة عامة وليس هناك طريق لسدها سوى هذا الطريق، وهذا الشرط غير متحقق في عقد التأمين التجاري؛ إذ من الممكن أن نستفيد من مزايا هذا العقد مع التمسك بقواعد الفقه الإسلامي، وذلك بإبعاد الوسيط الذي يسعى إلى الربح, وجعل التأمين كله تعاونيّاً( ).
	4 – أن هذه الحاجة والمصلحة تقابلها مضار أكبر منها, ومن قواعد الشريعة أن =درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح+.
	ومن هذه المفاسد:
	أ – أنه يعوّد الناس على التعلق بهذه الشركات والاعتماد عليها في دفع الأخطار المتوقعة, ويضعف توكلهم على الله والرضا بأقداره, ودعائه في السراء والضراء.
	ب – أنه يؤدي إلى التساهل في أخذ الحيطة والاحتراز عن الأضرار المتوقعة, ومن ثم يؤدي إلى كثرة الأضرار وما ينتج عنها من تلف الأموال أو الأنفس, وهذا يتنافى مع مقاصد الشريعة التي تهدف إلى منع أو تضييق الأسباب المؤدية إلى إتلاف الأنفس والممتلكات لا توسيعها.
	وللحكم على عقد من العقود هل فيه حاجة للمسلمين لابد من النظرة الشمولية لجميع آثاره ونتائجه, وإذا كانت فيه مصلحة وحاجة تتمثل في تفادي نتائج أخطار معينة عن المتسببين فيها, ولكنه سيزيد نسبة هذه الأخطار في المجتمع، فمما لا شك فيه أنه لابد من تقديم (دفع الضرر العام عن الناس) على (دفع الضرر الخاص بفئة منهم)؛ إذ من القواعد المقررة أنه =يتحمل الضرر الخاص لدفع ضرر عام+.
	جـ – أنه يفضي إلى النزاع والخصومة بين المستأمن وشركات التأمين ولاسيما إذا كان مبلغ التأمين كبيراً, فكثيراً ما تماطل فيه شركات التأمين، وربما تتحايل على العقد بالبحث عن أدنى متمسك يخلّ بشروط العقد, ولو بتأويل بعيد؛ لأن هدفها هو الربح المادي فحسب, بخلاف ما لو كان التأمين تعاونياً يهدف إلى تفتيت المخاطر وتوزيعها بين المشتركين.

المطلب الثاني: حكم التأمين التعاوني:
	سبق أن مرّ بنا – عند الحديث عن أنواع التأمين – أن التأمين التعاوني نوعان، بسيط ومركب:
•	أما البسيط (الذي يكون بين عدد محدود من الأشخاص كأبناء أسرة محدودة أو أهل حرفة معينة ويتولونه بأنفسهم…) فهذا لا خلاف في جوازه( ).
	ويدخل أصالة في فتاوى كثير من المجامع الفقهية التي أباحت التأمين التعاوني، منها مؤتمر علماء المسلمين الثاني في القاهرة عام 1385هـ، ومؤتمر علماء المسلمين السابع فيها أيضاً عام 1392هـ/1972م، ومجمع البحوث الإسلامية في الأزهر الشريف، ومجمع الفقه الإسلامي في رابطة العالم الإسلامي في مكة المكرمة عام 1398هـ/1978م، وقرار مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية عام 1397هـ/1977م، وقرار مجمع الفقه الإسلامي التابع لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي، عام 1406هـ، وقرار الندوة الفقهية الثالثة في بيت التمويل الكويتي عام 1413هـ/1993م( ).
	ومن أهم الأدلة على جواز التأمين البسيط:
	1 – قول النبي *: =إن الأشعريين إذا أرملوا في الغزو, أو قل طعام عيالهم بالمدينة، جمعوا ما كان عندهم في ثوب واحد، ثم اقتسموه بينهم في إناء واحد بالسوية, فهم مني وأنا منهم+( ).
	وهذا الحديث ظاهر الدلالة على أنهم في الأزمات وقلة الطعام تكافلوا فيما بينهم فوضعوا كل ما عندهم من الطعام في ثوب واحد, ثم تقاسموه بالسوية, ومن المعلوم أنه عندما يضع كل واحد منهم ما عنده من طعام لا يدري ما الذي سيأخذه, ولكن لم ينظر إلى هذه الجهالة؛ لأن قصدهم التكافل والتبرع والإيثار, وقد مدحهم النبي * على ذلك، فدل على مشروعيته والترغيب فيه.
	ومما يؤكد هذا المعنى أن البخاري عقد لهذا الحديث – وثلاثة أحاديث أخر تؤيد دلالة هذا الحديث – باباً قال فيه: باب الشركة في الطعام والنهد والعُرُوض وكيف قسمة ما يكال ويوزن، مجازفةً أو قبضةً, لِمَا لم يَرَ المسلمون في النهد بأساً, أنْ يأكل هذا بعضاً, وهذا بعضاً, وكذلك مجازفةُ الذهب والفضة, والقِرَانُ في التمر( ).
	2 – أن معناه وغايته: التعاون على تفتيت الأخطار والمصائب, وليس الغرض منه الاستغلال والربح( ).
	3 – أنه تبرع محض, خالٍ من المحظورات التي تمنع صحة العقود, كالغرر والقمار والربا وغيرها( ).
•		أما التأمين التعاوني المركب (التبادلي المتطور) (وهو الذي يعد امتداداً وتطويراً للسابق, حيث تتولى إدارته شركة متخصصة بصفتها وكيلة عن جميع المستأمنين) فهذا النوع حصل فيه خلاف على قولين:
	القول الأول: أنه جائز في الجملة, وهذا قول جمهور العلماء والباحثين المعاصرين، وعليه تحمل أغلب الفتاوى المشار إليها في التأمين التعاوني البسيط، حيث أجازت التأمين التعاوني، ولم تفرق بين قسميه (البسيط والمركب).
	القول الثاني: أنه غير جائز.
	وممن اشتهر عنه هذا القول د. سليمان بن ثنيان( )، كما قال به د. حمد الحماد( ) وغيرهما( ).
	وسبب الخلاف: فيما يظهر – والله أعلم – أن التأمين التعاوني المركب يتجاذبه نوعان من التأمين:
	أحدهما: التأمين التعاوني البسيط (المتفق على إباحته).
	الثاني: التأمين التجاري (الذي يرى الجمهور تحريمه).
	- فبالنظر إلى كونه عقد تبرع لا يهدف إلى الربح, والمستأمنون جميعهم مساهمون في الشركة: فهو أقرب إلى التأمين التعاوني البسيط.
	- وبالنظر إلى كون الاشتراك فيه يتم بعقود فردية مع كل مؤمن، دون سابق معرفة أو رابطة, والمشاركون فيه كثيرون، وتتولى إدارته جهة مستقلة لها أجرتها, والأقساط فيه ثابتة ومنتظمة: فهو أقرب إلى التأمين التجاري.
	ومن القواعد الأصولية: أن الفرع إذا تجاذبه أصلان يلحق بأكثرهما شبهاً (وهذا ما يسمى بقياس غلبة الأشباه)، ولكن أي التأمينين المذكورين أكثر شبهاً بالتأمين التعاوني المركب؟
	للجواب على هذا: لابد من التنبّه إلى أمرين:
	1 – أن التأمين التعاوني هذا موجود في بلاد الغرب, وبالأخص في الدول الاسكندنافية( ).
	ومن المعلوم أنها لا تلتزم بأحكام الشريعة, وقد تمتد أنظمتها المخالفة للشريعة إلى شركات التأمين التعاونية في البلدان الإسلامية.
	2 – أن هناك تفاوتاً كبيراً بين الأنظمة الأساسية لشركات التأمين التعاونية الموجودة في البلدان الإسلامية.
	ولهذين السببين فإن الحكم العام على شركات التأمين ليس مناسباً؛ ولعل هذا ما حدا بهيئة كبار العلماء في قرارها عام 1398هـ الذي أباحت فيه التأمين التعاوني إلى تقييد ذلك بأن يتولى وضع المواد التفصيلية لهذه الشركات جماعة من الخبراء المختصين، كما أيّد ذلك المجمع الفقهي التابع للرابطة في دورته الأولى المنعقدة في مكة عام 1398هـ، وساهم في وضع أهم أسس العمل بالتأمين التعاوني.
	وقد تنبه إلى ذلك كثير من الباحثين والمختصين، وركزوا جهودهم على وضع ضوابط شركات التأمين التعاونية الإسلامية، وبيان خصائصها التي يجب أن تتوفر فيها ليتميز نشاطها عن التأمين التجاري المحرم.
	ومن أهم ما وقفت عليه في هذا الموضوع ما كتبه أ.د. علي القره داغي في بحثه الذي قدمه عام (1425هـ) إلى مؤتمر في السودان.
	فمن المناسب تلخيص ما ذكره في مبادئ التأمين الإسلامي، والفروق بينه وبين التأمين التجاري مع الاستفادة من المراجع الأُخر على النحو الآتي:
	أولاً: مبادئ التأمين الإسلامي وعناصره الأساسية:
	1 – عدم مخالفة أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية:
	أي عدم مخالفة الشركة في عقودها وتصرفاتها لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية؛

بأن لا تتضمن شروطاً مخالفة لنص من الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة أو لا تودع أموالها في البنوك الربوية... .
	ويترتب على هذا المبدأ وجود هيئة للفتوى والرقابة الشرعية، تكون فتاواها ملزمة لإدارة الشركة، وتكون لها سلطة الرقابة والتدقيق الشرعي على عمليات الشركة المنفذة.
	2 – التبرع والتعاون:
	لابد حتى تكون عقود التأمين مشروعة أن تكون قائمة (من حيث المبدأ) على التبرع، بأن ينص في العقد على أن المشترك (حامل الوثيقة) يتبرع بالقسط وعوائده لحساب التأمين، أو صندوقه، وذلك لأن عقود المعاوضات المحضة تؤثر فيها الجهالة الفاحشة والغرر, بينما لا تؤثران في التبرعات.
	3 – كون الشركة وكيلة في إدارة أعمال التأمين التعاوني:
	بما أن الشركة الرسمية التي أنشأت لأجل التأمين التعاوني لا تستطيع أن تمتلك أقساط التأمين المدفوعة من حملة الوثائق (المستأمنين) حسب أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية؛ لذلك تقرر الأمر بين العلماء المعاصرين على أن الشركة تكون وكيلة عنهم في إدارة أعمال التأمين, إما بأجر أو بدون أجر وتكتفي بنسبتها من الاستثمار.
	وتقدر الشركة أجرها من خلال الدراسات والإحصائيات التي تتبين بها حجم المصاريف.
	4 – توزيع الفائض والأرباح المحققة من الاستثمارات:
	لا شك أن أموال حملة الوثائق تستثمر في أوجه الاستثمار الجائزة شرعاً، وقد تتحقق أرباح، وأن العلاقة تقوم في ذلك على أساس المضاربة الشرعية التي تحدد فيها نسبة كل من المضارب (الشركة) ورب المال (حملة الوثائق).
	وأما الفائض الذي بقي بعد المصاريف ودفع مبالغ التأمين ونحوها فهو يعود إلى حملة الوثائق.
	5 – ضرورة الفصل بين حسابات الشركة، وحسابات المستأمنين:
	بما أن الشركة لا تملك أقساط التأمين فإن عليها أن تفصل فصلاً كلياً بين أموال الشركة وأموال حملة الوثائق، وذلك حتى تعود إلى كل من الحسابين فيما يخصه من حقوق وواجبات والتزامات واستثمارات وعوائد وغير ذلك.
	6 – مشاركة المستأمنين في الإدارة:
	لا شك أن من الأفضل أن يشارك حملة الوثائق في الإدارة ، والمبرر لذلك أن أكثر أعمال الشركة تخص حملة الوثائق، ومن ثم فالمفروض أن يكون لهم من يمثلهم في الإدارة.
	7 – المشاركة الحقيقية في التحمل والأداء:
	إن من أهم خصائص التأمين التعاوني وسماته ما يلي:
	1 – وجود تبادل في المنافع والتضحيات فيما بين أعضاء هيئة التأمين حيث تدفع التعويضات لمن يصيبه الخطر من حصيلة الاشتراكات, فكل واحد منهم مؤمن ومؤمن له.
	2  - تضامن الأعضاء حيث هم متضامنون  في تغطية المخاطر التي تصيب أحدهم، لكن مدى هذا التضامن مرتبط بما إذا كان اختلاف قيمة الاشتراك مطلقاً أو محدداً بحد أقصى.
	3 – تغير قيمة الاشتراك؛ لأن الأعضاء ماداموا مؤمنين ومؤمناً لهم في الوقت نفسه، فإن من الطبيعي أن يكون الاشتراك المطلوب عرضةً للزيادة والنقص، تبعاً لما يتحقق من المخاطر سنوياً, وما يترتب على مواجهتها من تعويضات( ).
	ثانياً: الفرق بين التأمين التجاري والتعاوني:
	من خلال العرض السابق لمبادئ التأمين التعاوني الذي يراد منه أن يكون موافقاً للشريعة, يتضح الفرق بينه وبين التجاري، ومن أهم الفروق بينهما:
	1 – من حيث المعاوضة في كل منهما:
•	أن التأمين التجاري: قائم على الالتزام بالمعاوضة, فبناء على دفع القسط يلتزم المؤمن بالتعويض.
•	أما التأمين التعاوني: فليس هناك التزام تعاقدي بالتعويض؛ إذ التعويض يصرف من مجموع الأقساط الموجودة, فإذا لم تكن كافية في الوفاء بالتعويضات طلب من الأعضاء زيادة اشتراكاتهم لتعويض الفرق، وإذا لم يمكن زيادة الاشتراكات للوفاء لم يقع التعويض أو وقع جزئياً( ).
	وهذا الفرق الرئيس الذي جعل جمهور العلماء يمنعون التجاري ويجيزون التعاوني:
	فلما كان التجاري عقد معاوضة، مبنياً على المخاطرة، وتلتزم فيه شركة التأمين بتعويض هذا الخطر بمقابل؛ صار العقد محرماً؛ لأن من المتفق عليه بين الفقهاء أن الغرر الكثير يؤثر في عقود المعاوضات المالية, وأن أخذ الأجر على الضمان لا يجوز.
	أما التعاوني فهو عقد تبرع ليس فيه التزام بالتعويض, فلا يؤثر فيه الغرر الكثير, وليس فيه أخذ أجر على الضمان، وحيث انتفت علة التحريم, ينتفي التحريم، لأن =الحكم يدور مع علته وجوداً وعدماً+، ونعود إلى الأصل، وهو أن =الأصل في العقود الإباحة+.
	2 – =من حيث الشكل:
	حيث يكون المؤمِّنون في الأول هم المستأمنون، بينما المؤمِّن في الثاني هو الشركة التي تتصرف في الأموال المأخوذة حسب مصالحها.
	3 – ومن حيث الهدف:
	حيث إن الهدف من الأول هو التعاون وليس الربح وإن كان هناك ربح فهو تبعي, من استثمار أموال المشاركين، بينما الهدف من الثاني هو الربح, حتى لو كان فيه تعاون فهو تبعي.
	4 – وكذلك من حيث الأقساط:
	التي تكون على قدر التكاليف في التعاوني, وعلى حسب إدارة الشركة ومصالحها في التجاري.
	5 – ومن حيث عائد الاحتياطي والاستثمارات:
	حيث يعود إلى الجميع وإن لم يأخذوا جميعه في التأمين التعاوني بينما يعود إلى الشركة في التجاري+( ).
	6 – من حيث تأثيره على أخذ الحيطة والاحتراز من الأخطار:
	ففي التأمين التعاوني المستأمن حريص على عدم وقوع الحوادث أو التقليل منها؛ لأن آثار ذلك ستعود عليه من حيث استرجاع الفائض وتوزيعه عليه وعلى بقية المستأمنين.
	أما التجاري فلا يهمه ذلك؛ لأنه دَفَعَ القسط ولن يعود إليه شيء، وفي ذلك تعويد له على التساهل في الاحتراز عن الأضرار المتوقعة, فيؤدي ذلك سلباً إلى كثرة الأضرار وما ينتج عنها من تلف الأموال والأنفس( ).

الخاتمــة
	تتمثل خلاصة البحث وأهم نتائجه في الأمور الآتية:
	1 – التأمين لغة: إعطاء الطمأنينة وإزالة الخوف.
	2 – عقد التأمين اصطلاحاً هو: التزام طرف لآخر بتعويض نقدي أو تبرع يدفعه له، عند تحقق حادث احتمالي مبين في العقد، أو بلوغ سن معين مقابل ما يدفعه له هذا الآخر من عوض نقدي أو اشتراك في قسط أو نحوه.
	3 – التأمين من حيث المبدأ كوسيلة لدفع الأضرار والمخاطر المتوقعة نشأ منذ القدم, أما التأمين كعقد معاوضة بين طرفين له حضوره بين الناس فقد كانت نواته الأولى في بلاد الغرب، نهاية القرن السابع الهجري.
	أما حضوره في كتب الفقهاء كعقد مستقل فقد كان أول من تكلم عنه الإمام أشهب (ت 204هـ) حيث ذكر صورة من صوره، كما أفرد ابن عابدين (ت 1252هـ) له مطلباً مستقلاً في كتابه (رد المحتار)، ثم توالى الفقهاء المعاصرون في الحديث عنه.
	4 – ينقسم التأمين من حيث الشكل إلى تأمين تجاري وتعاوني واجتماعي، ومن حيث الأخطار المؤمن منها إلى تأمين الممتلكات والمسؤوليات والأشخاص.
	5 – الراجح في التأمين التجاري أنه محرم لما فيه من غرر ومقامرة ومفاسد (وهذا قول جمهور الفقهاء المعاصرين).
	6 – التأمين التعاوني البسيط جائز باتفاق.
	7 – التأمين التعاوني المركب يختلف حكمه باختلاف النظام الأساسي وواقع التنفيذ للشركة المؤمنة, فإن لم يكن في ذلك محذور شرعي أخذ حكم التأمين التعاوني البسيط, وإلا فهو محرم كالتأمين التجاري.
	8 – لابد أن يتضمن التأمين التعاوني المركب مبادئ تميزه عن التأمين التجاري, التي من أهمها أن يكون عقد تبرع خال من الربا والمعاملات المحرمة، ويكون المؤمِّنون فيه هم المستأمنون، ويهدف إلى التعاون وليس الربح، وتكون الأقساط فيه على قدر التكاليف, ويعود الفائض من الأموال إلى المستأمنين، وتكون الشركة وكيلة عن المستأمنين بأجر معلوم أو نسبة مناسبة من الأرباح.
	وفي الختام، أسال الله أن يخلص أعمالنا ويغفر زلاتنا ويختم بالصالحات آجالنا، وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا، وينفعنا بما علمنا، ويزيدنا علماً وعملاً صالحاً يرضيه عنا، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

قائمة المصادر
1-	الإسلام والتأمين. د. محمد شوقي الفنجري. الرياض: دار ثفيف، الطبعة الثالثة، 1409هـ/1988م.
2-	الاجتهاد في الفقه الإسلامي ضوابطه ومستقبله. د. عبدالسلام السليماني. المغرب: وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية. 1417هـ/1996م (بدون رقم الطبعة).
3-	البحر الرا ئق شرح كنز الدقائق. زين الدين بن إبراهيم بن محمد الشهير بابـن نجيم الحنـــــفي (ت 970 هـ).   بيروت : دار المعرفة. الطبعة الثالثة، 1413 هـ / 1993م.
4-	التأمين الإسلامي. د. أحمد سالم ملحم. عمان: دار الأعلام. الطبعة الأولى، 1423هـ/2002م.
5-	التأمين بين الحِل والتحريم. د. عيسى عبده، القاهرة: دار الاعتصام. (بدون رقم الطبعة وتاريخها).
6-	التأمين بين الحلال والحرام. الشيخ: عبدالله المنيع. الرياض: مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية. 1423هـ/2002م. (بدون رقم الطبعة).
7-	التأمين في الشريعة والقانون. د. شوكت عليان. الرياض: دار الرشيد، الطبعة الثانية، 1401هـ/1981م.
8-	التأمين وأحكامه. د. سليمان إبراهيم بن ثنيان. بيروت: دار العواصم المتحدة. الطبعة الأولى, 1414هـ/1993م.
9-	التأمين وإعادة التأمين. أ.د. وهبة الزحيلي (ضمن بحوث مجلة المجمع التابع للمنظمة، الدورة الثانية) عام 1407هـ.
10-	تحفة الفقهاء. محمد بن أحمد السمرقندي (ت539هـ). بيروت : دار الكتب العلمية. الطبعة الثانية، 1414هـ / 1993م.
11-	 الجامع الصحيح.  محمد بن إسماعيل، أبو عبد الله البخـاري (ت 256هـ). تحـقيـق: د. مصطفى ديب البغا.  بيروت : دار ابن كثير، و اليمامة. الطبعة الثالثة، 1407 هـ/ 1987م الصحيح .       
12-	الجانب التطبيقي للتأمين الإسلامي (التكافل) أ.د. علي محيي الدين القره داغي. بحث مقدم لمؤتمر في السودان عام 1425هـ.
13-	حاشية الدسـوقي على الشـرح الكبير.  محمد بـن أحمـد بـن عرفه الدسـوقي  (ت1230هـ). القاهرة : دار إحياء الكتب العلمية ( عيسى البابي الحلبي وشركاؤه) (بدون رقم الطبعة وتأريخها).
14-	حاشية الروض المربع شرح زاد المستقنع. عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم العاصمي النجـــــدي (ت1392هـ). الطبعة الأولى، 1405هـ. ( بدون دار نشر ).
15-	الخطر والتأمين (هل التأمين التجاري جائز شرعاً). د. رفيق المصري. دمشق: دار القلم. الطبعة الأولى، 1422هـ/2001م.
16-	دراسة شرعية حول التأمين. أ.د. محمد سعدو الجرف. بحث مقدم إلى هيئة المعايير المحاسبية للمؤسسات المالية الإسلامية بالبحرين.
17-	دراسة شرعية لأهم العقود المالية المستحدثة. د. محمد الشنقيطي. المدينة المنورة: مكتبة العلوم والحكم. الطبعة الثانية, 1422هـ/2001م.
18-	درر الحكـام في شـرح غررالأحكام. محمد بن فراموز الحنفي الشهير بملا خســـــــــــــرو (ت 885هـ ). مصر : مطبعة دار السعادة. عام 1329هـ، (بدون رقم الطبعة).
19-	الربا والمعاملات المصرفية في نظر الشريعة الإسلامية. د. عمر المترك (ت 1405هـ). اعتنى بإخراجه: بكر أبو زيد. الرياض: دار العاصمة، الطبعة الثانية، 1417هـ.
20-	رد المحتار على الدر المختار شرح تنوير الأبصار. محمد أمين بن عمر، ابن عابدين الحنفي (ت1252هـ ). تحقيق : عادل عبد الموجود وصـاحبه. بيروت : دار الكتب العلمية. الطبعة الأولى، 1415هـ / 1994 م.
21-	شرح منتهى الإرادات. منصور بن يوسف بن إدريس البهوتي (ت 1051هـ). الرياض : مكتبة الرياض الحديثة. (بدون رقم الطبعة وتأريخها).
22-	الصحيح . مسلم بن الحجاج، أبو الحسين القشيري النيسابوري (ت261 هـ). تحقيق: محمد عبد الباقي.  بيروت : دار إحياء التراث العربي ( بدون رقم الطبعة ). 
23-	عقود التأمين حقيقتها وحكمها. أ.د. حمد بن حماد الحماد. المدينة المنورة: مكتبة الدار. الطبعة الأولى، 1409هـ/1989م.
24-	عقود التأمين من وجهة الفقه الإسلامي. د. محمد بلتاجي. القاهرة: مكتبة البلد الأمين. الطبعة الأولى، 1421هـ/2000م.
25-	عقود التأمين وإعادة التأمين في الفقه الإسلامي. د. محمد عبداللطيف الفرفور (ضمن بحوث مجلة المجمع التابع للمنظمة، الدورة الثانية) عام 1407هـ.
26-	الغرر وأثره في العقود في الفقه الإسلامي. أ.د. الصديق محمد الأمين الضرير. جدة: سلسلة صالح كامل في الاقتصاد الإسلامي، الطبعة الثانية، 1416هـ/1995م.
27-	فتح القدير. محمد بن عبدالواحد السيواسي المعروف بابن الهمام الحنفي (ت 681هـ). يروت : دار الفكر. (بدون رقم الطبعة وتأريخها).
28-	الفتوى نشأتها وتطورها وأصولها وتطبيقاتها. د. حسين الملاح. بيروت: المكتبة العصرية. الطبعة الأولى، 1422هـ/2001م.
29-	فقه البيع والاستيثاق والتطبيق المعاصر. أ.د. علي السالوس. الدوحة: دار الثقافة. الطبعة الأولى، 1423هـ/2003م.
30-	القاموس المحيط. محمد بن يعقوب الفيرزوآبادي (ت817هـ). تحقيق : مكتب التراث في مؤسسة الرسالة. بيروت : مؤسسة الرسالة. الطبعة الثانية، 1407 هـ/1987م.
31-	 لسان العرب، محمد بن مكرم، أبو الفضل جمال الدين ابن منظور (ت 711هـ). بيروت : دار صادر، دار الفكر. الطبعة الثالثة، 1414هـ/1994م.
32-	ما لا يسع التاجر جهله. أ.د. عبدالمصلح وأ.د. صلاح الصاوي. الرياض: دار المسلم، الطبعة الأولى، 1422هـ/2001م.
33-	المبسوط. أحمد بن أبي سهل السرخسي (ت 483هـ). بيروت : دار الكتب العلمية. الطبعة الأولى، 1414هـ/1993م.
34-	المعاملات المالية المعاصرة في الفقه الإسلامي. د. محمد عثمان شبير. الأردن: دار النفائس. الطبعة الأولى, 1416هـ/1996م.
35-	المعاملات المالية المعاصرة. أ.د. وهبة الزحيلي. بيروت: دار الفكر المعاصر، الطبعة الأولى، 1423هـ/2002م.
36-	المعجم الوسيط. مجمع اللغة العربية، قام بإخراج الطبعة : د. إبراهيم أنس ومن معه. استانبول : المكتبة الإسلامية. الطبعة الثانية، 1392هـ/1972م.
37-	المقاييس في اللغة. أحمد بن فارس بن زكريا، أبو الحسين (ت 395هـ). تحقيق : شهاب الدين أبو عمرو. بيروت : دار الفكر. الطبعة الأولى، 1415هـ/1994م.
38-	منهج استنباط أحكام النوازل الفقهية المعاصرة  (دراسة تأصيلية تطبيقية). د. مسفر بن علي القحطاني. جدة: دار الأندلس الخضراء. الطبعة الأولى، 1420هـ/2003م.
39-	وقفات في قضية التأمين. سامي السويلم. مركز البحث والتطوير بشركة الراجحي المصرفية للاستثمار. رجب، 1423هـ.

فهرس الموضوعات
المقدمة	1
المبحث الأول: حقيقة التأمين ونشأته وأنواعه	2
المطلب الأول: حقيقة التأمين	2
أولاً: معنى التأمين لغة	2
ثانياً: معنى التأمين اصطلاحاً	2
المطلب الثاني: نشأة التأمين	5
المطلب الثالث: أنواع التأمين	8
المبحث الثاني: حكم التأمين التجاري والتعاوني والفرق بينهما	13
المطلب الأول: حكم التأمين التجاري	13
أولاً: تحرير محل النزاع	13
ثانياً: سبب الخلاف	13
ثالثاً: الأقوال	13
رابعاً: الأدلة والمناقشة	15
خامساً: الترجيح	21
المطلب الثاني: حكم التأمين التعاوني	24
الأدلة على جواز التأمين التعاوني البسيط	24
حكم التأمين التعاوني المركب	25
الأقوال	25
سبب الخلاف	26
أولاً: مبادئ التأمين الإسلامي وعناصره الأساسية	27
ثانياً: الفرق بين التأمين التجاري والتعاوني	30
الخاتمة	32
قائمة المصادر	34
فهرس الموضوعات	37

----------

